# Dreamer rocking the german clip



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Perfect... just perfect!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Lookin good girl


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL! I am in love with that last shot!

She looks very cute. Enjoy the low-maintainence ears!

--Q


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dreamer looks beautiful! Do you groom her outside? It looks just beautiful and what a nice place to groom, out there in t he sunshine!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I always thought the short ears were better looking on boys but I gotta say Dreamer rocks em'!!! Love the baby blue nails of course!!!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Love this look....she's always smashing looking. I am rather partial to the short ears... Iris has had short ears since she was a year old. 

VQ

P.S. That last picture really shows Dreamer's joyous personality!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I, too, like that last picture. Dreamer is dancing with joy. Life is good for this beautiful Poodle girl.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Happy, beautiful girl!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. She loves pictures, and I love taking htem.
Nifty; I have a barn with hot water in the wash room. I bathe her there and usually groom her in the isle. My mom wont have poodle hair stuck to everything indoors lol. When its really old she doesn't get a bath for a while.


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

Fabulous, absolutely fabulous!


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

Beautiful and silly, my favorite combo!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She looks fabulous! I love that trim!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you very much everyone! She certainly is the queen of Silly!


----------

